# You're so beautiful...?



## mike2008

Bună!
I wish to send a message to my friend, Please can someone help me translate it.
"You're so beautiful I'd like to make a statue of you so the world can see you're my goddess."
Mulţumesc.


----------



## cc14062

Esti atat de frumoasa incat as vrea sa-ti fac o statuie pentru ca lumea sa-mi poata vedea zeita.


----------



## cc14062

or you can also say  more literarly "As vrea sa-ti fac o statuie pentru ca lumea sa poata vedea ca tu esti zeita mea".  I missed some parts of your English phrase in my first reply.


----------



## mike2008

Thanks. Which one sound the best in Romanian, was there a reason you left out some of the phrase the first time?


----------



## cc14062

No, i just first saw the sentence as "the world can see my goddess"  without "you are", that's all. Didn't read at carefully ... so both translations are correct i guess...


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc foarte mult cc14062, I like your first translation, I think it sound better than what I had originally written.
Mulţumesc for your help.


----------

